# Do You Have a Favorite Level?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Long gone are the days when a tape measure and a hand-held level were the most vital tools on a job site. The development and ongoing innovations of laser levels have revolutionized every branch and facet of your industry. *Top 3 Levels for Contractors*


How many different types of levels do you work with?

Which do you use the most? Why?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Stabila for hand levels and PLS for laser level.


----------

